# Mutt or GSD?



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't know if you can tell by just looking at a picture, but this dog is a lost dog that I have been taking care of now for a month. He came to my place just out of no where and decided to stay. I have searched for his owner, put out "Missing" posters with my number but no one has showed up. I guess I will take care of him until/if his owner shows up.
Thing is, I live in Saudi Arabia now, not a very friendly place for a dog (he would most probably be run over by a car on the street or some one else would take care of him) . So he is not registered. Took him to a vet, gave him shots.
Anyways, was wondering if you can tell what type of German Shepherd he is (if it is possible). 
I have no experience with so he looks like a GSD to me lol some are telling he looks like a mutt

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5490/9128863103_68e58bb4c5_b.jpg
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2810/9128873353_a91faa058a_b.jpg

thx


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like a GSD to me, and a pretty long coated one at that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

looks like a GSD to me. give him a bath and a good brushing.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like a GSD to me and a nice one too.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice GSD. Very nice one indeed. Keep him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh my pretty dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Gorgeous GSD, love his fluffy butt


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I would say he is a pure GSD for sure. He could be any type of GSD or mix of types.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow! Pretty GSD! Congratulations!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I think he looks like a bi colored purebred gsd


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's definitely a GSD. Long coat from the looks of him. Beautiful dog.


----------



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you all, he sure is beautiful. Just 2 years old.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dopis (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys what do you think about my puppy? mutt or gsd? 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Thank you. by the way, she's LC, 4 month old



http://postimg.org/image/dckdbroc9/
http://postimg.org/image/mj2nz1tkp/


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

dopis said:


> Guys what do you think about my puppy? mutt or gsd?
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> ...


Hi dopis

Welcome. Beautiful pup! I do not believe she's a LC. She looks like a stock coat like my boy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like a mix to me, a little bit small in size and nose not so prominent, but a very nice looking, mostly gsd dog! 

Thank you for making him part of your family.


----------



## dopis (Jun 25, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Hi dopis
> 
> Welcome. Beautiful pup! I do not believe she's a LC. She looks like a stock coat like my boy.


Hi thank you for your reply, I mean her name is LC. They were given to me as a gift.


----------



## dopis (Jun 25, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Looks like a mix to me, a little bit small in size and nose not so prominent, but a very nice looking, mostly gsd dog!
> 
> Thank you for making him part of your family.


Thank you Gretchen, here are some of her lovely pics
View image: 4months(6)
View image: 4months11days


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

dopis said:


> Hi thank you for your reply, I mean her name is LC. They were given to me as a gift.


Oh sorry! Like the name!


----------



## dopis (Jun 25, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Oh sorry! Like the name!


Thats okay.. Lovely & Cute.


----------

